# Clown has some sort of illness



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

So last weekend me and my mom did small waterchanges on 3 of our tanks, 2 fresh and my saltwater. Now in all three of the tanks the fish have some kind of disease and it appears they are the same. I've lost a royal gramma and a half black angel since. Now my black and white clown has it, and we dont know what it is. He like swims erratically in the flow of the powerhead and looks like he is dusted with white spots. In my moms guppy tank most of them are swimming in the flow of the filter all day long and they appear to have fine white spots on them also. And in the other tank we have a huge cichlid and he had big white spots on his head that looked like cotton so we put fungus stuff in there and they are gone but he now has these tiny white dots. Can somebody help me this is getting very frustrating and I dont know what to do.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds like ICH (ICK depending on how you spell it)
not sure how to treat in a marine aquarium but inthe FW there are a few ways...
on eis medication follow directions on the bottle 
the other is heat
raise the temp 1 degree each day until you get to 89 F 
leave it for seven days 
slowly drop by 1 degree per day until you reach normal temp for your tank. then do a 50% water change vacuuming the gravel very well as you go....
i have use this method with great results with guppies and no issues since then (9+ months ago) 
again not really sure about the marine version of this issues.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i found this reference http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-diseases/fish-has-ich-30642/page2/


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

With the freshwater tanks we thought it was ich and treated it for a few days but it didnt seem to have any effect on them and the spots are very tiny thats why we are thinking its something else. Ive never had any disease or any other problem with the saltwater tank so i dont know what im supposed to do.


----------

